

Ask HN: What software(s) traders use to help make investment decisions? - rokhayakebe

What software traders use to help make investment decisions?
======
jwb119
As someone that has worked on the bond trading floor at a major i-bank, I can
definitely say that Bloomberg is the universal standard for data/analysis. The
enterprise grade terminal is pretty steep though.. around $1,500 per month if
I remember correctly.

From my experience, Excel (populated with your choice of data) should be able
to handle any analysis/models you want to create.

------
physcab
I'd like to tack on a question to this one. Does anyone know good resources
for quantitative finance?

